# Desktop Freezes After Exiting Games



## lnd2288 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys am been with techpowerup with a couples of months and this is my new post..
I have an issue every time am gaming everything runs very well and no BSOD or crashes. But after I exit from any type of games I go on my desktop and wen I right click desktop freezes but the entire PC doesn't. I can't refresh or do nothin wen I right click. 
Seems like it only happens when I right click . Like refreshing.

I have all the recent update driver and etc.

Intel i7 920 4.2ghz 24/7(stable) 1.35 volts
12gb corsair dominator 8-8-8-20 1.65 volts
Ultra 1000 watts PSU
5970 plus gtx 260 physx
Evga Sli LE motherboard 
Air cooled everything. 


Pls if sum1 can help me out I been having this issue forever. Done memory check. Reinstalled everything.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2010)

Given that you are using "hacked" drivers to enable Phys-X with AMD products, and that configuration is not truly supported by either side, you must get rid of either the AMD card, or the nVidia card, before proper troubleshooting can begin.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 25, 2010)

what about your gaming resolution? is that bigger or smaller than your desktop resolution? have you ever logged of after that and re login, does it return to normal condition?


----------



## lnd2288 (Nov 25, 2010)

I definitely agree Ive been thinking all along that it mayb my physx hack. I hate it when I get those desktop freeze up. Well at the end if it comes down to it I'll  just might get rid of the physx for now until I can surely resolve the issue. It's would be great if they can just create a physx card to run on eiher nvidia or amd.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, ever since phys-X was released I hopped on the tech, but after nV bought Ageia, and then nerfed teh actual ageia cards with the driver, I've very purposefully been ignoring Phys-X.


Pull the driver, try just the 5970...but make sure that you also re-install the 5970 driver before testing.

Then, I'd test the nV card on it's own as well.

If both owrk fine on thier own, you know where the culprit is.


----------



## lnd2288 (Nov 25, 2010)

Resolution? Is the same I have a HP 1920x1200. In the game it remains the same. When I run 3dmark it would work. But when I get to crash n burn physx it does not load but the computer still remains functional. Any clue to what that might be?


----------



## lnd2288 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cadaveca

I will do that. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for making the leap from a reader to a poster.  Please use more specific thread titles in the future. It's more courteous and makes threads more searchable. I've changed it to something I think fits, but let me know if you would like it changed to something else.

Thanks!


----------



## lnd2288 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

